# Peaked fenders



## jimbo (Jun 18, 2014)

What year did Schwinn have peaked fenders? or did they. Ive seen a few old schwinns original paint Schwinn with the peaked fenders and didn't know if they where original or special ordered.Thanks JIMBO


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 18, 2014)

Original special order...and a rare upgrade... someone else will need to chime In on what years....36 40??? I know of one 40 with them ... I have them on my 39 and a friend has them on one of his original bikes... came in aluminum too which is super rare... Some have flat braces and some have the standard curved brace.  Mine had curved braces but I switched em out to flat style. Also they had two different landings for the torpedo light fender bomb and silver ray. .. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jun 18, 2014)

*Oddly enough*

I have had and seen more aluminum than steel and only one set in og ranger brown


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 18, 2014)

bike said:


> I have had and seen more aluminum than steel and only one set in og ranger brown



I'll trade you then for my super rare steal ones?   ranger would be cool. ...do you have pix? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not positive on the years. I have only owned the steel in the narrow version, aluminum in the wide.


----------



## jimbo (Jun 19, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Original special order...and a rare upgrade... someone else will need to chime In on what years....36 40??? I know of one 40 with them ... I have them on my 39 and a friend has them on one of his original bikes... came in aluminum too which is super rare... Some have flat braces and some have the standard curved brace.  Mine had curved braces but I switched em out to flat style. Also they had two different landings for the torpedo light fender bomb and silver ray. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



  Is there any way to identify the Schwinn peaked fenders. I picked some up and the guy told me they where off a Schwinn from the 40s. They are duck tailed front and back.Ive seen a lot of bikes with the peaked fenders  but I haven't seen any with the duck tail rear fender on any other make of bicycles. But Ive only seen them once on a Schwinn a few years ago. Thanks for any help you can give me. Jimbo


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2014)

That would be a good first indicator along with if the rear fender has an indentation for reflector. .... post pix of underside of front fender where mounting hole for fork is at and also side profile

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 19, 2014)

Rivet spacing is usually the dead giveaway as well as the flat brace eyelits (if they have flats).


----------



## bike (Jun 19, 2014)

*pre pix*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'll trade you then for my super rare steal ones?   ranger would be cool. ...do you have pix?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




many moons ago


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2014)

*Steel version are wider too ....*

The fabulous Schwinn Prewar Thunderbird would have the wide ones - Here's a pic of a ladies version from I think a fellow cabe member - It's hard to tell but the green fenders are peaked & a red one from Dave Vintage online archives where you can see the peaked aspect of these fenders - that I myself have a pic in my own archives -


----------



## jimbo (Jun 19, 2014)

*fenders*

      Thanks guys for all the help!!! The fenders on the green girls fabulous thunderbird Schwinn are exact to the ones I found even the brace mounting is in the same area and the front fender indents look the same .So now I know they are the wide Schwinn peaked fenders . Does any one know what years these where available from Schwinn ? or what year the girls green Schwinn is ? Thanks Jimbo


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2014)

That green one is awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunderbird is cool too...I've only seen it side profile

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

